# Free2play: Frontal 21 über "Kostenfalle Kinderspiele" im Netz - Free 2 Play als Abzocke?



## Maik Koch (12. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Free2play: Frontal 21 über "Kostenfalle Kinderspiele" im Netz - Free 2 Play als Abzocke?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Free2play: Frontal 21 über "Kostenfalle Kinderspiele" im Netz - Free 2 Play als Abzocke?


----------



## leckmuschel (12. Dezember 2012)

GEZ ist auch abzocke.
regelmäßig wird sie erhöht, nur das programm wird nicht besser.
dafür kriegen aber die "stars" millionen über millionen. jauch, gottschalk, ja sogar die lottotante erhält für das rumgestammel 400.000 € oder mehr.
bei frontal 21 sollte man sowieso vorsichtig sein, die vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass sie nicht seriös arbeiten und sehr viel lug und trug betreiben.


----------



## Dadari (12. Dezember 2012)

Und League of Legends aufs Korn zu nehmen was derzeit eins der humansten Free2Play titel ist.....
Frontal 21 ist halt für die ältere Generation die einfach schlucken und das was da gesendet wird als "Wahrheit" ansehen.


----------



## Svatlas (12. Dezember 2012)

Da sollten sie andere auch mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Zu den Teilen kann ich nichts sagen, aber wenn diese Leute bewusst aussteigen immer ist es gerechtfertigt diese zu bannen. An Hand der Statistik kann jeder Betreiber das ja erkennen. Sollte es wegen 1x 2x sein wäre das wie bei Die Siedler Online eine Unverschämtheit. Das grenzt ja schon an Diktatur und selbst wenn du zahlst sollst du immer schön nix sagen und alles was dort passiert über dich ergehen lassen. 

Bin dort aus einer Gilde gegangen weil ich Probleme mit einem Mitspieler hatte. Dieser mich danach immer weiter anschrieb und mich belästigte. Darauf hin hab ich den Support geschrieben er solle das unterlassen, weil er ja eh schon mal einen Account gesperrt bekommen hat und was machen die? Die Sperren meinen Account weil ich schwarz auf weiss den Screenverlauf mit geschickt habe.... Nach 24 Std war er wieder frei....Sonst hät ich das meinem Anwalt weitergegeben. Die Screens sagen alles aus.

Mit der Begründung ich sollte mich doch aus Streitigkeiten raushalten und mich ja nicht wehren nachdem Motto. Die grösste Frechheit ist einfach, dass es dort nicht mal ne Verwarnung oder eine Mail kommt, sondern die machen einfach. Dabei spiele ich das Game grad mal 4 Wochen. Ist mir in 14 Jahren Online Gaming nicht untergekommen diese Ignorante Politik und das erste mal das mir ein Acc gesperrt worden ist....

Dort scheint es einfach so zu sein "Zahl uns das Geld, aber Rechte hast du nicht" Daher ist das Game auch gestorben.

Was die Zahlungsmethoden angeht, da sollte wirklich mehr Sicherheit her. Allerdings wird das sehr schwierig werden. Die Verlockung ist in jedem F2P groß mal schnell zum Hörer zugreifen oder seine Karte zu benutzen. Da sollten spezielle Accounts eingerichtet werden für Kinder/Erwachsene wo zb nur ein max an Guthaben aufgeladen werden kann oder nicht.

Da müssten die Entwickler nachbessern und die Eltern/Selber besser aufpassen. Ansonsten wird man das nicht in den Griff bekommen, da ich finde das F2P die Zukunft sein wird. Die Spiele kommen in einem Grundformat auf den Markt und werden mit dem Itemshop ergänzt.


----------



## QuAArK (12. Dezember 2012)

Der Bericht ist doch echt der Witz. Wie es gerade erwähnt wurde ist League of Legends eines der fairsten free to play Spiele. Durch die Gegenstände hat man Null spielerischen Vorteil und kann sich alles (bis auf Skins, die man ja nicht haben muss) erspielen, sogar relativ schnell. Und was das mit den Banns soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich wurde bestimmt schon in meiner Laufzeit als Gamer, geschätzt an die 50 mal gemeldet und habe dabei nie oben genannte Mails bekommen. Gemeldet zu werden kann man in diesen Spielen einfach nicht vermeiden, da man sich immer mal wieder mit jemanden in einem Spiel verkracht, der dann auch einen Grund findet dich anzuschwärzen. Weiterhin muss man ja erwähnen, dass es sich hier um free to play Spiele handelt, die ja wohl auch irgendwie ihren Profit erhalten müssen, weil wenn das ganze umsonst wäre, könnte man das Spiel eben nicht betreiben und dann wollen Kinder eben einen WOW Account (sry an alle WOW Spieler  ), der ihnen Monatlich 10 Euro aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube ja das es auf dem Lerchenberg entweder kein Haustelefon gibt oder die Nulpen von Frontal 21 sich noch mit Fax verständigen und so nicht die Redaktion der Pixelmacher erreichen, die natürlich Emails schreiben, ansonsten lässt sich das noch nicht logisch erklären warum man solch komische Beiträge verzapft, was ja nicht das erste mal ist

Wobei es eh angebracht wäre, wenn die Leute ihren Nachwuchs mal anfangen würde zu erziehen, vorallem  beim Thema "Computer und Kinder", aber solange denen es *egal *ist das deren Plagen alles mögliche an der Konsole oder PC machen


----------



## Elbart (12. Dezember 2012)

Wen juckt's? "Frontal 21" bedient nur die irrationalen Ängste der Hauptklientel von ZDF: Menschen über 60. Keine Panik.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei League of Legends hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die da auch gemerkt haben, dass man das Bezahlmodell gar nicht so kritisieren kann - die sind auf der "Du Feigling hast das Match verlassen"-mail rumgeritten, durch die man "gezwungen" wird, weiterzuspielen. Da ich das Spiel nicht kenne: ist das wirklich so, oder bekommt man so eine mail nur dann, wenn man sich verabschiedet, um eine Niederlage und somit einer schlechteren Statistik zu entgehen?

Allgemein muss man natürlich schon aufpassen, allerdings finde ich, dass bei dem Reit-Mädel rein von der Erziehung her einiges schiefgelaufen ist, wenn die mit ihren 12 Jahren sieht, dass es 1,99€ kostet, und dann das Handy der Mutter (!) nimmt und mehrfach anruft - das ist genauso, als würde man zur Handtasche der Mutter gehen und sich immer wieder mal 1-2 Euro aus dem Geldbeutel nehmen. So was geht mal echt GAR nicht... wenn das Mädel 6-7 Jahre alt wäre, okay - aber mit 12? Der hätte ich ein halbes Jahr Pferdehofverbot verordnet! Die Eltern sahen auch schon aus wie "nee, du, lass uns das mal bei nem Tee besprechen, denn das war aber nich soooo schön...."  ich dachte auch zuerst, der Vater sei auch eine Frau... 


PS: es fehlt noch eine News zu AKTE auf SAT1, da ging es um Waffen, die man legal bekommen kann, obwohl sie nicht ungefährlich sind - da war so ein alter Sack von Waffenexperte, der so "ganz nebenbei" erzählt hat, dass es immer gefährlicher wird, auch weil ja Jugendliche mit Shootern trainieren - die würden dadurch die Handhabung üben - nee, is klar...    dass die Spiele auch die Tötungsschwelle senken und vom Militär extra deswegen geschaffen wurden, hat er selbstverständlich auch gesagt.


----------



## Briareos (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht was hier einige haben. Der Bericht (ich hab ihn mir jetzt einmal angeschaut) ist sachlich korrekt, eine bewusste Falschdarstellung hab zumindest ich jetzt nicht bemerkt. Und das (einige) F2P-BG vom Hersteller vollends auf den Verkauf von Items oder was-auch-immer ausgelegt sind, ist ja nun auch keine großartige Neuigkeit mehr.

Da mich LoL und Konsorten kein bisschen interessiert, kann ich wenig zu dem konkreten Fall sagen. Allerdings ist ein Verkäufer (in dem Fall der Hersteller des BG xyz) gesetzlich verpflichtet, auf die Umstände eines korekten Verkaufvertrages zu achten. Und mit einem Kind, was jünger ist als 14 Jahre kann ich rechtlich nur dann einen bindenden Kaufvertrag abschliessen, wenn die Eltern zustimmen.

Ganz abgesehen davon: In einem Punkt hat der Beitrag aber absolut recht. Die meisten F2P-BG bewerben ihre Pro-/Premium-Features relativ stark und das ist vor allem dann ziemlich dubios, wenn das Spiel offensichtlich auf eine sehr junge Zielgruppe ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2012)

"Beispielsweise dürfen Spieler in PES 2013 Mitspieler melden, die das  Spiel vorzeitig verlassen und somit verhindern, dass ihre Gegenspieler  ordnungsgemäß gewinnen und dafür mit Ingame-Währung belohnt werden."

Was labern die da eigentlich für einen Mist?  Es ist so, dass es in PES eine "Fertig-Gespielt-Rate" gibt und wenn jemand ein Spiel verlässt, dann geht diese natürlich runter. Und wenn jemand weniger als 80% seiner Spiele beendet hat, dann darf er an bestimmten Wettbewerben nicht mehr teilnehmen. Damit will man einfach verhindern, dass die Leute einfach bei einem Rückstand abhauen, was bei solchen Spielen leider sehr oft passiert.
Außerdem gibt es für jedes gespielte Spiel(egal ob Offline oder Online) in PES Punkte, die aber mit echtem Geld überhaupt nichts zu tun haben, sondern man einfach diverse Dinge für PES freischalten kann. Z.B. dass man im Meisterliga-Modus auch mit den echten Kadern anfangen kann.
Und Online gibt es einfach Punkte für einen Sieg oder Abzüge für eine Niederlage, die aber nur dafür da sind, wie sich jemand in der Rangliste etabliert. Es gibt da ja auch unterschiedliche Ligen.
Mit Item-Shop oder echtem Geld gibt es gar nichts in PES2013. Das ist völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mit Item-Shop oder echtem Geld gibt es gar nichts in PES2013. Das ist völliger Blödsinn.


also, im Bericht hab ich von PES gar nichts mitbekommen ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich halte von Free 2 Play (Pay 2 Win) Spielen ja auch nichts, aber dieser Beitrag ist mal wieder extrem einseitig gestrickt. Wenn meine Tochter mit meinem Handy hunderte Euro verballern würde (immerhin keine Einmalzahlung, das muss ja immer wieder gemacht werden), dann ist es natürlich leicht, dem Spielehersteller die Schuld zu geben. Letztendlich steht das für mich aber auf einer Stufe mit "Tochter nimmt Kredit-/Bankkarte aus meinem Portemonnaie und geht damit shoppen". Da würde ich erstmal der Tochter die Ohren langziehen, mit 12 Jahren sollte man schon soviel Verstand haben, dass einem bewusst ist, dass da viel Geld ausgegeben wird und das das nicht das eigene Taschengeld ist, wenn mit Mamas Handy eingekauft wird.

Was die Drohmails und Sperren in League of Legends (LoL ist für mich immer noch Lands of Lore) angeht, kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass man für das vorzeitige Aussteigen aus dem Spiel monatelang oder gar dauerhaft gesperrt wird.

In Sachen Konto gesperrt, Geld weg mache ich mir allerdings selbst so meine Gedanken, wenn es um Sachen wie z. B. Steam geht. Wenn der Dienst irgendwann mal abgeschaltet oder auf das Konto aus irgendeinem Grund (gesperrt, gehackt usw.) nicht mehr zugegriffen werden kann ... was passiert dann mit dem Geld, das ich vorher da reingesteckt habe? Ich nutze selbst zwar Steam (vor allem für Indie-Games), aber ein fader  Beigeschmack, wenn ich mir dort etwas kaufe, bleibt dennoch immer.

Ansonsten finde ich diesen TV Beitrag mal wieder sehr einseitig gestrickt, hauptsächlich für ein älteres Publikum gemacht, das mal wieder davon überzeugt werden soll, wie schlecht der Einfluss von Computerspielen (natürlich ausschließlich Kinder) auf die Spieler ist. Solche Beiträge ziehen für mich die Seriösität sämtlicher TV Beiträge, egal zu welchem Thema, in einem bodenlosen Abgrund.


----------



## Jego (12. Dezember 2012)

Der erste Teil des Berichts ist meines Erachtens nach nicht dem Hersteller anzulasten. Wer sein Kind so ein online Spiel spielen lässt sollte sich des Spielprinzips klar sein. Außerdem scheint es mir doch wirklich eher als eine grobe Fahrlässigkeit der Eltern wenn ihr Kind unbeaufsichtigt an das Handy der Mutter geht und mal eben über 200 mal die Nr. wählt. Soviel Eigenverantwortung sollte man normalerweise auch einer 12 jährigen zutrauen können. 
Warum müssen in letzter Zeit eigentlich für solche Dinge immer andere die Schuld haben? Die Kosten standen deutlich auf der Seite und sind nicht durch ein vermeintlich nicht erkennbares Abo gelaufen. 
Unser eins hätte da Stubenarrest bekommen und das Geld zurück zahlen dürfen und würde nicht mit nem realen Pferd belohnt...


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Dezember 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Link zu dem von Frau Pfeiffer zitierten Video von der Casual Connect 2012?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, im Bericht hab ich von PES gar nichts mitbekommen ^^


 
So steht's in der PCG News. Keine Ahnung 

Ich persönlich mag Free-2-Play nicht so. Ich will einfach ganz normal ein Spiel bezahlen und dann alles nutzen können. Item-Shops und Co. schrecken mich eher ab.
Leider sind auch solche Spiele wie League of Legends die Ausnahme. Bei manch' anderen Spielen wird das ganze Spielelement so ausgelegt, dass der Spieler wissentlich zu dauerhaftem Frust geführt werden soll, dass er im Item-Shop zugreift, um sich "erleichtern" zu können. Oder er wird mit dauerhaft stupiden Aufgaben konfrontiert.

Man merkt eben einfach den Unterschied. Ein Free-2-Play wird ganz anders ausgelegt, allein schon vom Gameplay.
Man macht Dinge bei der Entwicklung nicht so, um das Gameplay zu verbessern, sondern um den Spieler zum Item-Shop zu führen, der steht im Mittelpunkt. Es ist quasi kein Spiel mehr, sondern ein riesiges Kaufhaus, an dem noch irgendwie ein Spiel hängt.
Außerdem sind solche Spiele "Immer-Online" und wenn es abgedreht wird, ist nicht nur das Spiel komplett weg, sondern auch all die Gegenstände, die mit echtem Geld erkauft werden. Man investiert quasi in Luftschlösser. So in 10 Jahren mal wieder ein Spiel hervorholen und zocken, geht damit nicht mehr. Es gab zuletzt z.b. ein Free-2-Play Spiel welches schon nach 8(!) Monaten(!) abgeschaltet wurde. 
Die Kosten hat man dort auch nicht mehr so unter Kontrolle. Bei einem normalen Spiel bezahlst du einfach deine 40 Euro, bei einem MMO deine festen monatlichen Gebühren, du hast da eher die Kontrolle. Bei Free-2-Play bezahlen die Leute mal hier, mal da und das übersteigt schnell den Preis, den man normal ausgegeben hätte. Wenn ich da in manchen Foren lese, dass es da Leute gibt, die bis zu 300 Euro in solche Spiele pro Monat buttern, dann wird mir einfach nur schlecht.

Da müsste ein Spiel wirklich schon extrem gut sein, dass ich mich auf Free-2-Play einlasse, ansonsten meide ich solche Spiele komplett. Ich will einfach meine 40 Euro bezahlen, offline spielen können, ohne Item-Shop und anderem Quark.
Es gibt ja immer wieder Leute, die dann mit "Anspielen" argumentieren. Dafür braucht man aber kein Free-2-Play, sondern Demos. Die sollten die Hersteller wieder vermehrt veröffentlichen, dann braucht man dieses Free-2-Play auch nicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Dezember 2012)

LOL ich hab "Kostenfalle Killerspiele" gelesen ist wohl so ein Frontal-Reflex.^^
Hab mich echt gewundert als die dann mit dem Pferdespiel anfingen.


----------



## Zero090 (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Beitrag ist mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel für die Panikmache und einseitige Informations Politik der Medien.

"Durch einen Anruf dieser Nummern können Kinder und Jugendliche zu leicht an bezahlte Items gelangen".
Wenn Kinder in ein Kaufhaus gehen können sie auch leicht an bezahlbaren Sachen gelangen.
Die Frage die sich stellt ist, "warum hat das Kind das Geld dazu und warum weis es nicht damit umzugehen?"
Hierbei sind die Eltern gefragt, sie sind dafür verantwortlich ihrem Kind beizubringen wie man mit Geld umgeht und das stehlen, hier mit dem Handy der Eltern anrufen, nicht in Ordnung ist.


Der Bericht über LoL setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf.

Im Bericht wird gesagt das ein Spiel bis zu 90 Minuten dauert.
Dies ist zwar nicht falsch, aber auch nicht richtig. Theoretisch kann ein Spiel endlos weiter gehen, solange man den Nexus nicht zerstört.
Ein durchschnittliches Spiel dauert 30-40 Minuten, 99% der Spiele sind vor 60 Minuten zuende. Um ein Spiel zuende zu spielen sollte man also immer 60 Minuten einplanen

Das man für das vorzeitige Verlassen von Spielen bestraft wird, stimmt und ist richtig.
Das man dafür bestraft wird liegt an der Tatsache das League of Legends ein Teamspiel ist. Wer keine Zeit hat sollte eine Einzelspieler Spiel spielen.

Verlässt man dennoch ein Spiel greift der Leaverbuster.

Was ist der LeaverBuster?
https://support.leagueoflegends.com/entries/20463003-verlassen-von-spielen-leaverbuster-faq

Der LeaverBuster ist ein System, das wir implementiert haben, um Beschwörer davon abzuhalten, wiederholt Spiele zu verlassen und/oder während des Spielverlaufs abwesend zu sein. Beschwörer, die sich so verhalten und dazu neigen, Spiele zu verlassen oder währenddessen AFK zu gehen, deren League of Legends-Konto wird temporär gesperrt.
Ein einzige verlassenes Spiel macht nichts aus. Das ganze ist ein Stufensystem welche sunter anderem die Quote der gespielten Spiele zu den verlassenen Spielen beachtet.

Das Tutorial und freie Spiele sind davon ausgenommen.


Eine weitere Möglichkeit aus dem Spiel ausgeschlossen zu werden ist über das Tribunal.

Du kannst Spieler, die in deinen Augen gegen den "Weg des Beschwörers" verstoßen haben, nach dem Spiel melden. http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/de/articles/code
Im Allgemeinen sagt dieser, sei kein Arsch und beleidige niemanden.

Diese wurden früher direkt zum Support weitergeleitet, heute ist als zwischenstufe das Tribunal drin.

Das Tribunal würde als Entlasstung für den Support eingeführt. Es sollte sogenannte "Fake-Reports", falsche Meldungen, raussortieren damit nur die wichtigen Meldungen zum Support kommen.
Dazu fasst das Tribunal die Meldungen über einen Spieler zusammen und erstelt daraus einen Fall. In diesem Fall werden bis zu 5 gemeldete Spiele angezeigt mit volgenden Inhalt.

    Spielstatistiken für alle Meldungen über einen Spieler.
    Der Grund, der in jeder Meldung angegeben wurde.
    Die Punktzahl des angeklagten Spielers für jedes Spiel mit einer Meldung.
    Das Inventar des angeklagten Spielers für jedes Spiel mit einer Meldung.
    Chat-Logs für alle Spiele, für die eine Meldung über eine Belästigung vorliegt.

Hierbei ist der Chat-Log das wichtigste Hilfsmittel eines Tribunen, da die meisten Vergehen sich um Beleidigungen drehen.

Nun können die Tribune anhalt der ihnen vorgelegten Informationen darüber abstimmen ob der Spieler etwas unerlaubtes getan hat oder nicht.
Damit einem Spieler vergeben wird benötig man ca 33% der Stimmen.
Damit jemand "bestraft" wird ca 66%.

Wenn einem Spieler vergeben wird, wandern alle Meldungen über den Spieler in den Papierkorb.

Früher war es außerdem so, dass falls ein Spieler bestraft wird eine Meldung an Riot mit seinem Fall geschickt wird. Dort wurde dan darüber entschieden ob und welche "Strafe" 
der Spieler erhält.

Laut Riot arbeitet das Tribunal besser/genauer als ein angestellter Support Mitarbeiter.
Somit wurden dem Tribunal mehr Rechte zugeteilt.
Banns mit einer Länge von bis zu 7 Tagen können vom Tribunal automatisch ausgesprochen werden. Diese werden stichprobenhaft überprüft.
Längere gehen immer von Riot aus.

Falls man bestraft wird bekommt man eine E-Mail in welcher man seinen Tribunal Fall nachschlagen kann.
Ist man danach immernoch der Meinung man ist zu unrecht gesperrt worden kann man entweder im Forum nach der Meinung anderer fragen oder direkt beim Support.
Ich weis bisher von einem Fehlurteil, nur falls man bestraft wurde nicht falls einem fälschlicher weise vergeben wurde, von Support und dies hat Riot sogar zugegeben.
Aber noch von keinem  vom Tribunal.

Einige sind hierbei jedoch der Ansicht das kleinere Beleidigungen zum Spiel gehören und man dafür nicht bestraft werden sollte. Diese Meinung haben nicht alle und Riot auch nicht.
Laut Riot ist das Tribunal sogar zu Sanft.


    Die Beschwörerstatistik des betroffenen Spielers.


----------



## Odyn (12. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal der Link zur Konferenz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcawDb5XkQs

Btw. völlig aus dem zusammenhang gerissen.


@ Herbboy:  Diese Mail bekommst du wenn du tatsächlich gebannt wirst. Das ist auch (wie behauptet) keine Bedrohung, sondern lediglich eine "Lore-spezifische" Antwort. Denn LoL versucht alles was sie machen ein bisschen ins Fantasyhafte zu bringen. 
So gibt es z.B. den "Beschwörer-Kodex" (oder unter Normalsterblichen auch "Reglement" oder einfach nur "Regelwerk") oder das "Tribunal" als "Ban-System" wo quasi die Leute selbst entscheiden ob einer "gebant" wird oder nicht (via "Ja" oder "Nein" Entscheidung), ich will da nicht so viel drauf eingehen (mein Vorredner hat da schließlich schon ganze Arbeit geleistet) kurz: Man sieht den kompletten Chatlog und alle möglichen Aktionen wie Tode und Kills. (Natürlich kriegt man nicht alles mit was da lief daher kann man sich streiten ob es ein gutes System ist oder nicht.)
So ist dann halt auch die Mail gestrickt. Andere Spiele sagen "...du hast zu oft geleaved." LoL sagt: "Du bist ein Feigling!" Denn in der Lore von LoL kämpfen letzten Endes 2 Nationen gegen einander.


Ich merk mir auf jeden fall eins: Das nächste Mal wenn ich ein Fussballspiel habe gehe ich nach 30 Minuten vom Platz weil ich keine lust mehr habe. Schließlich soll es Spiel sein, und kein Zwang.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2012)

Odyn schrieb:


> So ist dann halt auch die Mail gestrickt. Andere Spiele sagen "...du hast zu oft geleaved." LoL sagt: "Du bist ein Feigling!" Denn in der Lore von LoL kämpfen letzten Endes 2 Nationen gegen einander.
> 
> 
> Ich merk mir auf jeden fall eins: Das nächste Mal wenn ich ein Fussballspiel habe gehe ich nach 30 Minuten vom Platz weil ich keine lust mehr habe. Schließlich soll es Spiel sein, und kein Zwang.


 das heißt also, dass man sich da schon einiges geleistet haben muss, wenn man eine Sperre/Mail bekommt, oder? Denn es ist nunmal so: manchmal hat man eben nur ne halbe Stunde, oder muss unerwartet abbrechen, oder es dauert halt doch länger, als man dachte, und schafft es einfach nicht - da fänd ich es auch unfair, wenn man da sehr schnell eine Art "Zwang" auferlegt bekommt. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob da nun echtes Geld im Spiel ist oder nicht.


----------



## Odyn (12. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das heißt also, dass man sich da schon einiges geleistet haben muss, wenn man eine Sperre/Mail bekommt, oder? Denn es ist nunmal so: manchmal hat man eben nur ne halbe Stunde, oder muss unerwartet abbrechen, oder es dauert halt doch länger, als man dachte, und schafft es einfach nicht - da fänd ich es auch unfair, wenn man da sehr schnell eine Art "Zwang" auferlegt bekommt. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob da nun echtes Geld im Spiel ist oder nicht.


 

Es brauch schon etwas, ja.
Wobei natürlich auch schon 5 Reports ausreichen können um mal einen Tag gebant zu sein.


Trotzdem finde ich es nicht ok wenn man da frühzeitig leaven muss.
Klar, es kann immer was dazwischen kommen was wichtiger als das Spiel ist.
Aber es ist in MOBA-Games nun Mal so das eine einzelne Runde halt etwas dauert, und wenn ich nun Mal nur noch eine halbe Stunde Zeit hab vor einem wichtigen Termin, dann start ich um Himmels Willen keine neue Runde mehr. (Das ist übrigens auch etwas was ich meinen Kindern bei bringen würde, Pünktlichkeit und die Fähigkeit seine Termine so zu planen das man Zeitlich alles hin bekommt.)
Da mag der eine oder andere sagen :" Mein Gott ist doch nur ein Spiel." Aber du musst halt auch bedenken das da 9 andere sitzen wovon mindestens 4 (dein eigenes Team) total angepisst sind und du ihnen das Spiel (die Runde) versaut hast.
Aber ich schweife ab...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2012)

Odyn schrieb:


> Es brauch schon etwas, ja.
> Wobei natürlich auch schon 5 Reports ausreichen können um mal einen Tag gebant zu sein.
> 
> 
> ...


 Das ist schon klar, aber das ist halt so: manchmal kommt halt unerwartet einer zu Gast, oder Telefon klingelt, oder Essen ist früher fertig usw usw usw.      daher ja auch die Frage, wie schnell oder wegen was man nen "Bann" bekommen kann.

Bei dem Jungen im Bericht könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Mutter da einen Aufruf vom ZDF wegen "Onlinespiele" gesehen hat und sich dachte "hey, DAS ist genau das, was nicht gut für meinen Jungen ist!!!", und dann hat der Junge natürlich alles so dargestellt, als sei er ein Opfer - er hat sicher einfach nicht selber zugeben wollen, dass ER sich öfter mal nicht korrekt verhalten hat. Es hört sich fpr ausßenstehende halt auch seltsam an: man spielt ein Spiel, und wenn man damit aufhört, wird man "verwarnt" - das erscheint eben für viele nicht-Spieler komisch zu sein, die sich die Teilnahme an einem Spiel sicher eher wie einen Film vorstellen, bei dem es niemanden stört, wenn den einer abschaltet, oder einfach davon ausgehen, dass es wie bei einem Shooter oder vielen mmorpgs echt kein Thema ist, wenn man einfach jederzeit rausgeht (sofern es kein Clan-Training oder so was ist)


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (12. Dezember 2012)

haha, immer wieder unterhaltsam der Verein.
sollten mal nen Bericht über Medienkompetenz bei Eltern machen.
Da würde Dramatisches zutage treten (nicht gesperrte 0900er-nummern, nicht gedeckelte Verträge in Handys in Kinderhänden, etc) und es würde keine böse böse Industrie dahinter stecken..


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2012)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> sollten mal nen Bericht über Medienkompetenz bei Eltern machen.
> Da würde Dramatisches zutage treten (nicht gesperrte 0900er-nummern, nicht gedeckelte Verträge in Handys in Kinderhänden, etc) ..



Das genutzte Handy war das der MUTTER - das finde ich ehrlich gesagt noch viel schlimmer, wie ich auch oben schon schrieb...


----------



## Soad9 (12. Dezember 2012)

muss dem ZDF leider zustimmen!! bin begeisterter Gamer, aber free to play abzocke ist hoffentlich nicht die Zukunft!
Entweder von Anfang an gebührenpflichtig oder gar nicht!
Und schon gar nicht Spiele zum Vollpreis und dann noch einen ITem-Shop ala Blizzard, Fifa2012,2013


----------



## Odyn (12. Dezember 2012)

Soad9 schrieb:


> muss dem ZDF leider zustimmen!! bin begeisterter Gamer, aber free to play abzocke ist hoffentlich nicht die Zukunft!
> Entweder von Anfang an gebührenpflichtig oder gar nicht!
> Und schon gar nicht Spiele zum Vollpreis und dann noch einen ITem-Shop ala Blizzard, Fifa2012,2013


 
Dann muss ich dich wohl enttäuschen.
F2P IST die Zukunft, es wird in Zukunft nur noch so gehen, denn da steckt das wahre Geld.
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn es alle machen kann es nur gut für uns sein, denn dann tritt wieder Konkurrenzverhalten auf und die Preise senken.
Das Hauptproblem das ich momentan sehe ist das Spiele für den Vollpreis vertickt werden, diese Spiele aber letzten endes nur zu 80% fertig sind (DLC-Politik)
Und sein wir mal ehrlich, ob ich mir jetzt ne Demo lade und danach das Spiel kaufe. Oder mir das Spiel lade und mir dann nen "Premium-Acc" für den gleichen Preis freischalte macht letzten Endes kein unterschied. (Wenn AAA-Titel wie bei Crytek in Zukunft ebenfalls F2P-Titel werden)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich auch bin kein freund von F2P und zahle lieber wie bei MMORPGS momentan einmal 10 Euro im Monat und hab dann alles, oder halt einmal 60 Euro und hab es dann, aber zu behaupten das ALLE nur an unser Geld wollen ist genau das was ZDF uns in die Köpfe setzen will.

Btw. hier mal der erste Beitrag zu Killerspielen: Frontal21 - Killerspiele - YouTube   (Man beachte wie geschickt jedes Kommentar von Leuten die sagen "ne is nich so schlimm" hinterfragt wird, und jedes Wort des sog. "Spezialisten" als "vollkommen Korrekt" hingenommen wird.)


@herbboy: Ja genau so sehe ich das auch, das ist in meinen Augen Diebstahl. Ob ich nun ihr Handy hole oder an ihre Tasche gehe...
Wobei ich ehrlich bin, das mit den 0900 Nummern hat mir noch nie gefallen, denn es stimmt das dort unwissende Kinder einfach viel zu leicht in die "Falle" gehen. (LoL hat diese Zahlungsmethode übrigens erst vor kurzem entfernt.)


----------



## bottleBub (12. Dezember 2012)

welch herausragende Erkenntnis das free2play = pay2win ist, es ist eben die einfachste Methode f2p-Titel zu finanzieren, allerdings ist in meinen Augen ein System aller WoW noch wesentlich schlimmer da man erstmal Zahlen muss um überhaupt erst Spielen zu dürfen und verstehe auch nicht wie Leute so etwas mitfinanzieren am besten ist immernoch man kauft ein Spiel zu nem Preis von bspw 50€ und kann dann machen was man will ohne weitere Kosten, und das sollte man die Publisher auch spüren lassen


----------



## Odyn (12. Dezember 2012)

bottleBub schrieb:


> welch herausragende Erkenntnis das free2play = pay2win ist, es ist eben die einfachste Methode f2p-Titel zu finanzieren, allerdings ist in meinen Augen ein System aller WoW noch wesentlich schlimmer da man erstmal Zahlen muss um überhaupt erst Spielen zu dürfen und verstehe auch nicht wie Leute so etwas mitfinanzieren am besten ist immernoch man kauft ein Spiel zu nem Preis von bspw 50€ und kann dann machen was man will ohne weitere Kosten, und das sollte man die Publisher auch spüren lassen


 
Du gehst also in den Laden nimmst dir das Spiel, spielst es durch und zahlst dann?
Das "WoW-Prinzip" ist ein ganz normales Prinzip.
Du zahlst, du bekommst Ware. Das ist das normalste was es auf unseren Planeten gibt.
Wirst du nirgendwo anders finden...Sei es bei Spielen oder wenn du dir was bei Amazon kaufst.
Ob es sich jetzt lohnt im Jahr 120 Euro in ein Spiel zu stecken, das ist jetzt eine Frage die sich jeder selbst stellen muss.
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ob ich jetzt 12 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel zahle, oder 30 Euro für Vereinskosten oder für andere Hobbies Geld ausgebe macht doch eigentlich kein Unterschied oder?


----------



## Wamboland (12. Dezember 2012)

Unglaublich wie die sich die Welt zurecht biegen. 

Das mit dem Pferdespiel - wenn das Kind in dem Alter nicht weiß was Geld ist und das man sich Muttis Handy nicht einfach klaut, dann ist das sicherlich nicht nur die Schuld des Spieles. 

Natürlich muss der Kauf einfach und schnell gehen, wäre ja sonst auch blödsinnig. 

Zu LOL: 

Schlechter Scherz oder? Was würden die denn machen, bei einem Länderspiel geht der deutsche Torwart vom Feld und schreit nur noch "AFK sorry mates". Würden dann die Kommentatoren auch sagen "Ja, ist gut so, man kann ihn ja auch nicht zwingen." ? Nein, da würde es Tote geben und nicht nur eine Infomail. 

Gerade LoL - es gibt 1000 andere Spiele, aber LoL ist nun echt ein Musterbeispiel. ABSOLUT KEIN *DRUCK* Geld auszugeben. Absolut fair (mal davon ab, das man sich keine Schwerter oder Items kaufen kann, also mal wieder gewohnt schlecht recherchiert von Frontal21). 

Das Leaver der letzte Bodensatz des Homosapien ist, sollte klar sein. Und wenn es wirklich wichtig ist, dann ist dir ein 12 Stunden Ban sicherlich auch herzlich egal. 

Der arme Junge wird gezwungen sich 30-60 Minuten auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren ... grausam. Wie können die es nur wagen. 

Bis man so eine Mail bekommt muss man schon 1-2x in 20 Spielen geleaved haben. Genaue Zahlen weiß ich nicht, aber nen Kumpel hat im Sommer auf Borkum gearbeitet und über Handynetz gespielt und da öfter man nen Aussetzer von 20min gehabt und somit in 4 Wochen 6 Leaves bekommen und da gabs nix. 

Wer sauber und fair spielt braucht sich echt nicht zu sorgen ... auch nicht um sein Geld. 

Ach ja .... ich hoffe er geht nicht ins Kino und wenn er dann (warum auch immer) eher weg muss, das er dann auch sein Geld wieder bekommen möchte ... oder im Restaurant ... ob er da nach dem WC Besuch versucht es wieder gegen Geld einzutauschen? 


PS: Keine Frage, es gibt F2P Spiele die einen Spieler stark unter Kaufdruck setzen, aber diese Spielen MUSS keiner spielen. Bis zum ersten kauf hat man nix verloren (außer Zeit) und kann gerne aufhören. Aber die Firmen wollen, so blöd es klingt, eben auch Geld damit verdienen. Ist wie mit allem im Leben - umsonst ist nix, nicht einmal der Tod. 

Da fällt mir ein - man müsste sich über Frontal21 beschweren, das ich GEZWUNGEN werde diesen Scheiß zu finanzieren und ich bekomme nur etwas von qualitativ unzureichendem Gegenwert. _Kostenfalle GEZ im Netz - Frontal21 als Abzocke? 
_


----------



## Focke (12. Dezember 2012)

*Meine Sicht der Dinge*

und die LoL-fans rasten schon wieder richtig ... es ist einfach so liebe Leute, man sollte nicht benachteiligt werden, wenn man frühzeitig weg muss. Was machst du denn wenn plötzlich Besuch vor der Tür steht? "Leute, wartet eben ne halbe Stunde, ich muss eben zu Ende zocken" ... ich glaube kaum, dass sowas der Freundschaft/Beziehung förderlich ist. So wird der Konsument des Spiels dazu gezwungen seine reellen Pflichten zu vernachlässigen, weil er sonst im virtuellen Leben bestraft wird. 
Der arme Junge wird gezwungen sich 30-60 Minuten auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren ... grausam. Wie können die es nur wagen.
Genau, wie können die Entwickler es nur wagen, einen Kunden zu zwingen das Produkt weiter zu konsumieren.

Ach ja .... ich hoffe er geht nicht ins Kino und wenn er dann (warum auch immer) eher weg muss, das er dann auch sein Geld wieder bekommen möchte ... oder im Restaurant ... ob er da nach dem WC Besuch versucht es wieder gegen Geld einzutauschen? 
Du kannst es ja darstellen wie du willst, aber es ist auch beinahe so, als ob du in einem Restaurant etwas zu Essen bekommst und dann gezwungen wirst es auf zu essen, weil du sonst ein Hausverbot bekommst. Ja und da schreit dann jeder sofort "HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ wie kann der Penner das wagen!!!!!!!!!" 
Ein Spiel sollte nie einen dazu zwingen sich länger mit sich zu beschäftigen als er möchte.

Wamboland, ich möchte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber hast du nichts anderes in deinem Leben zu tun als zu zocken? wenn ja, wirst du doch sicher auch mal eine Situation gehabt haben, in der du vorzeitig weg musstest. Ich finde, dass es eine Sauerei der Entwickler ist, allein deswegen werde ich auch keine Spiele spielen die derartiges machen. LoL kann so gut sein wie es will (oder auch nicht^^) bei mir hat das Spiel und auch die Entwickler dermaßen verschissen, dass ich nichts mit denen zu tun haben möchte.

Das mit dem Pferdespiel - wenn das Kind in dem Alter nicht weiß was Geld ist und das man sich Muttis Handy nicht einfach klaut, dann ist das sicherlich nicht nur die Schuld des Spieles.
Doch ist es, weil es durch diese Masche extrem leicht gemacht wird, auch für Kinder, die eig noch gar nicht fähig sind das Ausmaß ihres Handelns richtig einzuschätzen. Auch das finde ich ist eine Sauerei und sollte gesetzlich verboten werden. 


Natürlich muss der Kauf einfach und schnell gehen, wäre ja sonst auch blödsinnig. 
Ja stimmt, aber sicher sollte er auch sein und das ist hier nicht gegeben. Wenn selbst kleine Kinder fähig sind das Produkt zu kaufen ist es gefährlich unsicher.

Das Leaver der letzte Bodensatz des Homosapien ist, sollte klar sein. Und wenn es wirklich wichtig ist, dann ist dir ein 12 Stunden Ban sicherlich auch herzlich egal.
ich stimme dir zu, dass solche Kerle scheiße sind.
Man kann aber so einen Leave sicher anders bestrafen, wenn es denn überhaupt sein muss. Warum versucht man nicht einfach einen neuen Spieler automatisch in das Spiel einzubinden, quasi eine automatische Suche. Ein Spieler, der so dem Spiel beitritt, könnte zusätzlich belohnt werden, wenn er das Spiel nicht wieder verlässt.

Da fällt mir ein - man müsste sich über Frontal21 beschweren, das ich GEZWUNGEN werde diesen Scheiß zu finanzieren und ich bekomme nur etwas von qualitativ unzureichendem Gegenwert.
Du bezahlst lediglich Rundfunkgebühren für diese Sendung. Diese liegen nicht sehr hoch, und da es sich nur um eine Sendung in einem Sender in dem TV-Zweig der Rundfunkgebühren handelt, sind deine Kosten minimal und nicht mit den oben beschriebenen zu vergleichen.

Alles in Allem wirkt dein Standpunkt unüberlegt und vorschnell.


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2012)

Odyn schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dich wohl enttäuschen.
> F2P IST die Zukunft, es wird in Zukunft nur noch so gehen, denn da steckt das wahre Geld.


F2P ist erstmal nur der momentane Hype.

Inwiefern das jetzt bessere Überlebenschancen hat als vergangene Hypes, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Jersmus (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte mich auf den Kommentar des Users Focke beziehen.

Focke schrieb, dass Leute nicht benachteiligt werden sollten, die frühzeitig weg müssten.
Ja das stimmt. Ich selbst würde auch niemanden reporten weil er plötzlich Besuch bekommt oder aus anderen wichtigen Gründen weg muss. Aber wenn ich z.B. weis, dass ich in 40 min weg muss, dann starte ich doch keine Partie, die bis zu 1 bis 1 ½ Stunden gehen kann. Und klar ist ein leichter „Zwang“ dahinter wenn man in einem Spiel ist dann auch zu spielen. Wenn du in einem Verein bist und ihr habt ein Spiel hast du auch einen „Zwang“ wenn du auf dem Spielfeld stehst.

Zu dem Kommentar mit Restaurant: Nein du wirst nicht gezwungen es zu essen, aber es zu bezahlen. Aber ich frage dich, wer geht in ein Restaurant, bestellt was und isst es dann nicht?! Deswegen beziehe ich mich auch auf das über mir. Man sollte sich im klaren sein, das man ein Spiel beginnt und es dann auch zuende spielt.

Zu dem Thema mit dem Mädchen und dem Pferdespiel: Also wer es nicht schafft seiner 12 Jährigen (oder wie alt auch immer) Tochter beizubringen, dass man nicht klauen darf, hat die Erziehung eindeutig verfehlt. Das ist als gehe man in ein Restaurant (ja schon wieder) bestellt die ganze Karte, sagt Mama bezahlt, hat eine 500€ Rechnung und dann kommt die Mutter rein und sagt ja das bezahle ich jetzt nicht. Und warum sollte man es verbieten, das Firmen Geld verdienen dürfen?

Und der Kauf in Spielen ist genauso sicher, wie Geschäfte im wahren Leben. Klar das mit der Nummer ist schon wieder zu einfach, aber es gibt sowas wie die Blacklist, wo man Nummern sperren lassen kann und damit hat sich die Sache. Ansonsten sind Bezahlmethoden wie Paysafecard ab 18.

„Man kann aber so einen Leave sicher anders bestrafen, wenn es denn überhaupt sein muss. Warum versucht man nicht einfach einen neuen Spieler automatisch in das Spiel einzubinden, quasi eine automatische Suche. Ein Spieler, der so dem Spiel beitritt, könnte zusätzlich belohnt werden, wenn er das Spiel nicht wieder verlässt.“
Wie denkst du sollte das funktionieren?! Wenn du mitten in einem Teamfight rein fliegst KANNST du NICHT den Überblick behalten und vernünftig spielen. Das wäre als müsstest du in einem Strategiespiel wie Starcraft auf einmal die Strategie der Person übernehmen die du ersetzt, dass ist einfach fast unmöglich. Und ich finde den Vergleich mit dem Torwart von „Wamboland“ sehr passend, denn da würde es auch Konsequenzen geben.

„Du bezahlst lediglich Rundfunkgebühren für diese Sendung. Diese liegen nicht sehr hoch, und da es sich nur um eine Sendung in einem Sender in dem TV-Zweig der Rundfunkgebühren handelt, sind deine Kosten minimal und nicht mit den oben beschriebenen zu vergleichen.“ 
Und?! Trotzdem bezahlt man dafür! Es geben doch auch Leute, die aus der Kirche austreten, weil Sie keine Kirchensteuer bezahlen wollen, obwohl es doch auch nur ca. 1% der Lohns sind oder so.

„Alles in Allem wirkt dein Standpunkt unüberlegt und vorschnell. „

Ich würde eher sagen das dein Standpunkt eher unüberlegt war, denn deine Argumente kann man mit schlechten Argumenten kontern.


----------



## kolb84 (12. Dezember 2012)

auch wenn in diesem Bereich immer schlecht rechachiert wird (und dieses mal eigentlich auch wieder) so hat frontal 21 recht. f2p ist abzocke und microtransaktionen gehören verboten und wenn es schon microtransaktionen gibt, dann kann es nicht sein, dass accounts und damit alles Geld was darin steckt unbrauchbar wird.
Es sind in 98% der f2p spiele müll, der nur darauf ausgelegt ist irgendwie immer mehr Geld irgendwo rein zu blasen und noch neue leute damit anzustecken. die Qualität steht an absolut letzter stelle.
ich hoffe dass Entwickler die so einen schund produzieren irgendwann die Quittung kriegen. Über Zyngas Entwicklung hab ich mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Wamboland (13. Dezember 2012)

kolb84 schrieb:


> auch wenn in diesem Bereich immer schlecht rechachiert wird (und dieses mal eigentlich auch wieder) so hat frontal 21 recht. f2p ist abzocke und microtransaktionen gehören verboten und wenn es schon microtransaktionen gibt, dann kann es nicht sein, dass accounts und damit alles Geld was darin steckt unbrauchbar wird.


 
Doch kann es - weil Account gebannt werden wenn sich der Spieler nicht an den Kodex (die Regeln) hält. 

Schau dir doch die Fahrradprofis an die Lebenslange Sperre bekommen weil sie gedoped haben. Was meinst du was da an Geld drin steckt in der Ausbildung und der Ausrüstung. Bekommen die das auch wieder? Nein. 

Oder du gehst in die Disko, verletzt die Hausordnung und wirst rausgeworfen. Eintritt ist auch futsch. 

Das Problem bei diesen ganzen mies recherchierten Sachen ist, das da Leute sitzen die sich nicht ansatzweise mit der Materie auskennen. Sie legen im VL und RL unterschiedliche Werte fest. Das funktioniert aber nicht in Multiplayerspielen, denn da sitzten noch 4 andere MENSCHEN die sich darauf verlassen das du bis zum Ende dabei bleibt, egal wie mies es läuft. 

Daher kommen hier auch dieses ganzen RL Vergleiche, weil für Zocker das logisch ist. 

@Focke: Bitte zitiere richtig, so ist es sehr schwer zu erkennen wo dein Text jeweils anfängt. 

Und nein es gibt auch noch anderes im Leben, ABER - wenn ich Besuch bekomme, dann wartet der bis die Partie beendet ist, spielen nämlich alle selber. Anderer Besuch muss es eben hinnehmen - darf aber gerne gehen, ich verbanne keinen aus meinem Haus. Steh nämlich nicht in der Hausordnung das man bleiben muss bis ich fertig bin 

Wenn etwas (wie schon geschrieben) wirklich wichtig ist - von mir aus weil man Dünnpfiff hat (dann spiele ich aber bewusst kein LoL^^) oder jemand umgefallen ist usw. - dann leave ich und es ist mir EGAL. Bei 1x oder 2x oder 3x gibt es auch keinen Ban, wie gesagt, da muss man schon öfter in einem bestimmten Zeitrahmen das machen. Ich spiele das Spiel nun seit .. puh? 2-3 Jahren? und hatte noch nie etwas in der Art. 

DAHER sage ich das der Junge einfach ein Fehlverhalten an den Tag gelegt haben muss, das er diese Mail auch VERDIENT hat. 

Und ja verdammt noch mal - es gehört sich so das man bestraft wird. Denn 4 (bzw. 7 weil die Gegner langweilt es dann ja auch eher) MENSCHEN wird der Spaß und der Erfolg VERDORBEN weil 1 (ein!) Mensch meint er wäre was besseres? Wie gesagt - es gibt MAL wichtiges das man NICHT verschieben kann, aber das führt vielleicht zu Frust und Ärger und Beschwerden, aber das gibt dann noch keinen Ban. 

Apropos - LEAVE bedeutet NICHT das man 2-3 Min weg ist die Tür aufmachen oder weil der PC/Internet abgeschmiert ist. Das ist zwar doof, aber das wird dann erklärt und gut ists. LEAVE ist er dann wirklich vorhanden wenn man länger als 10min raus ist und nicht wieder in das Spiel einsteigt. 


ZUM THEMA NOCHMAL:

Es wäre sinnvoll gewesen wenn das (durchaus vorhandene) Problem mit F2P Titeln besprochen würde, dieses aber anhand von LoL zu machen, das von JEDEM als DAS FAIRSTE F2P Spiel auf dem Markt bezeichnet wird, das zeigt einfach wie hier vorgegangen wurde. 

Es gibt da draußen genug Spiele die wirklich als Geldfallen geplant sind und wo viel mehr Schindluder getrieben wird. Über die hätte man vernünftig recherchiert berichten können. 

Hier wurden wieder nur 2 Kinder genommen, die wenn sie das im RL gemacht hätten (Mama Geld geklaut und im Laden was gekauft, Regeln verletzt und dann rumjammern) KEINER in Schutz genommen hätte. Aber Kinder wirken halt besser, gerade bei der Zielgruppe der Dementen und Senilen. 


Und nochmal OT zur GEZ: Ja, aber ich hätte gerne die FREIHEIT auf diese Gebühr zu verzichten - inkl. einer Sperre aller damit finanzierten Inhalte im TV/Radio. Internet würde schwer werden, aber wenn sie es schaffen, von mir aus dort auch. 
Wenn dann schaue ich eh nur die Spartensender mal (Neoparadise, Roche & Böhmermann, Götter wie wir). Ich werde aber GEZWUNGEN es zu bezahlen ob ich es nun benutzt oder nicht. Wie wäre es mit einer "Nuttensteuer" - dafür kann man 1-2x im Monat kostenlos ... na ihr wisst schon. Zu zahlen je Person zwischen 16-99 Jahre. Wer es dann nicht nutzt hat halt pech gehabt.


----------



## Odyn (13. Dezember 2012)

Focke schrieb:


> und die LoL-fans rasten schon wieder richtig ... es ist einfach so liebe Leute, man sollte nicht benachteiligt werden, wenn man frühzeitig weg muss. Was machst du denn wenn plötzlich Besuch vor der Tür steht? "Leute, wartet eben ne halbe Stunde, ich muss eben zu Ende zocken" ... ich glaube kaum, dass sowas der Freundschaft/Beziehung förderlich ist. So wird der Konsument des Spiels dazu gezwungen seine reellen Pflichten zu vernachlässigen, weil er sonst im virtuellen Leben bestraft wird.
> Der arme Junge wird gezwungen sich 30-60 Minuten auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren ... grausam. Wie können die es nur wagen.
> Genau, wie können die Entwickler es nur wagen, einen Kunden zu zwingen das Produkt weiter zu konsumieren.
> 
> ...


 
Was heißt hier ausrasten?
Wir werden im speziellen angegriffen, und das mit falschen Anschuldigungen. Da ist ein bisschen kontra geben denk ich normal.

Zum Thema: 
Du kannst nicht einfach einen neuen Spieler in einem MOBA-Game dazutun, das geht einfach nicht.
Wenn du das Spiel selber spielen würdest wüsstest du warum.

Und zum Thema " wenn mal einer an der Tür steht."
Doch, da müssen sie warten, das Problem da ist (und das hab ich an Hand meiner eigenen Eltern erlebt) das Leute die damit nicht aufgewachsen sind immer noch meinen das man am Rechner keine Verpflichtungen hat. Und genau das ist falsch, denn auch wenn ich die anderen nicht in physischer Form vor mir stehen habe findet in diesem Moment eine soziale Interaktion statt, und auch im Netz hat man Verpflichtungen, selbst wenn es "nur ein Spiel ist." (Ich spreche vor allem von MOBA-Spielen und anderen dingen wie Raids in MMORPG's oder ähnlichen Dingen.)
Für mich ist das Zocken Hobby, und wenn einer was mit mir unternehmen will und sich NICHT vorher ankündigt bzw. wir nichts planen und er spontan vorbei kommt muss er nun mal damit rechnen das ich momentan entweder auf dem Tennisplatz stehe oder am Zocken bin (wenn ich gerade nicht am arbeiten bin <.<)


----------



## kolb84 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Es wäre sinnvoll gewesen wenn das (durchaus vorhandene) Problem mit F2P Titeln besprochen würde, dieses aber anhand von LoL zu machen, das von JEDEM als DAS FAIRSTE F2P Spiel auf dem Markt bezeichnet wird, das zeigt einfach wie hier vorgegangen wurde.
> 
> Es gibt da draußen genug Spiele die wirklich als Geldfallen geplant sind und wo viel mehr Schindluder getrieben wird. Über die hätte man vernünftig recherchiert berichten können.



Ich gebe dir recht darin, dass LoL ein denkbar schlechtes beispiel ist. Vermutlich sogar mit das schlechteste. Eins der wenigen Positiven beispiele für f2p, wobei ich Microtransaktionen immer noch als abzocke empfinde.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. Dezember 2012)

Odyn schrieb:


> Und zum Thema " wenn mal einer an der Tür steht."
> Doch, da müssen sie warten, das Problem da ist (und das hab ich an Hand meiner eigenen Eltern erlebt) das Leute die damit nicht aufgewachsen sind immer noch meinen das man am Rechner keine Verpflichtungen hat. Und genau das ist falsch, denn auch wenn ich die anderen nicht in physischer Form vor mir stehen habe findet in diesem Moment eine soziale Interaktion statt, und auch im Netz hat man Verpflichtungen, selbst wenn es "nur ein Spiel ist." (Ich spreche vor allem von MOBA-Spielen und anderen dingen wie Raids in MMORPG's oder ähnlichen Dingen.)


 
Das ist aber schon ziemlich arm. "Verpflichtungen am Rechner", um Himmels Willen, das ist nur ein Spiel. Ich bin ja selbst begeisterter Zocker und verbringe den Großteil meiner Freizeit damit, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Wenn ich solche "taktischen" Spiele mit anderen zocke und da ist einer afk, dann juckt es uns auch nicht. Dann wird halt versucht, die Schwachstelle kurzzeitig auszugleichen. 
Gut, wir spielen auch keine MOBA-games. Einmal habe ich Dota2 versucht, irgendeinen Charakter genommen und bin nem Random-Spiel beigetreten. Habe einen Juggernaut gespielt und einfach drauf losgezockt, durfte mir alle 3 Sekunden anhören WAS MACHST DU DENN DA, GEH DA UND DA HIN. Ich glaube MOBA-Spieler sind eine besondere Form von Gamern. Oder Autisten. Oder was auch immer.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: es fehlt noch eine News zu AKTE auf SAT1, da ging es um Waffen, die man legal bekommen kann, obwohl sie nicht ungefährlich sind - da war so ein alter Sack von Waffenexperte, der so "ganz nebenbei" erzählt hat, dass es immer gefährlicher wird, auch weil ja Jugendliche mit Shootern trainieren - die würden dadurch die Handhabung üben - nee, is klar...    dass die Spiele auch die Tötungsschwelle senken und vom Militär extra deswegen geschaffen wurden, hat er selbstverständlich auch gesagt.



Auch in jeder Lüge oder Übertreibung steckt etwas Wahrheit. Da die meisten Shooter heute alle auf Realität getrimmt sind, kann man sich sicherlich leicht abgucken, wie man den einen oder anderen Waffentyp nachlädt. In etwa. Aber dass Shooter teilweise vom Militär produziert werden, stimmt sogar. Siehe America's Army 3. Die besten Spieler kriegen sogar eine Einladung von der US-Army und eine Anfrage, ob sie sich nicht verpflichten wollen. 
Generell vermute ich aber, dass da auch teilweise die Rüstungsindustrie mit drinnen steckt. Überraschen täte es mich nicht.




Soad9 schrieb:


> muss dem ZDF leider zustimmen!! bin begeisterter  Gamer, aber free to play abzocke ist hoffentlich nicht die Zukunft!
> Entweder von Anfang an gebührenpflichtig oder gar nicht!
> Und schon gar nicht Spiele zum Vollpreis und dann noch einen ITem-Shop ala Blizzard, Fifa2012,2013


 Du hast Guild Wars 2 vergessen.


----------



## Morathi (13. Dezember 2012)

Frontal21, polemisch wie immer und bewusst provokativ. Die Bild-Zeitung des ZDF. Wie immer nehmen sie die Sachverhalte und arbeiten sie auf mit dem Ziel anzuecken. Dabei steht die journalistische Tätigkeit (Information!) leider im Hintergrund. Funktioniert allerdings wie bei der BILD ganz hervorragend und bringt Zuschauer . 

Zu den MOBAs: Spieler die das Spiel vorzeitig verlassen stören die Balance empfindlich, denn meist hat man in Unterzahl verloren. Entsprechend muss es Mechanismen geben, die das unterbinden und das ist auch gut so. Die Frage stellt sich natürlich immer, wo hier die Grenze gesetzt wird. Klar kann immer mal etwas passieren, das einen dazu zwingt, vorzeitig auszusteigen. Beispiele wurden hier ja genug genannt (überraschender Besuch, wichtiges Telefonat etc.). Allerdings kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen dass bei ein- oder zweimaligem Vorfall direkt der Bann winkt. Prinzipiell muss aber klar sein, dass wenn ich eine Runde League of Legends oder HoN oder Dota starte für die nächsten ca. 45 Minuten damit beschäftige. Wer das nicht kann und bei einer drohenden Niederlage das Spiel verlässt wird zu Recht abgestraft. 

Allgemein zu f2p-Titeln: Es gibt viel Abzocke, allerdings gibt es auch sehr positive Beispiele, wie Dota 2 (nur Skins, nichts was im Spiel Einfluss hätte). Ich habe den Bericht nicht gesehen, aber sollte man einfach über Wahl einer 0900er Nummer wirklich ohne weiteres Transaktionen tätigen können, so ist das tatsächlich verwerflich, auch wenn ich da mit die Schuld der Eltern sehe. So etwas kann und darf es nicht geben, da dies wie früher geschrieben auch rein rechtlich problematisch ist.


----------



## Odyn (13. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon ziemlich arm. "Verpflichtungen am Rechner", um Himmels Willen, das ist nur ein Spiel. Ich bin ja selbst begeisterter Zocker und verbringe den Großteil meiner Freizeit damit, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Wenn ich solche "taktischen" Spiele mit anderen zocke und da ist einer afk, dann juckt es uns auch nicht. Dann wird halt versucht, die Schwachstelle kurzzeitig auszugleichen.
> Gut, wir spielen auch keine MOBA-games. Einmal habe ich Dota2 versucht, irgendeinen Charakter genommen und bin nem Random-Spiel beigetreten. Habe einen Juggernaut gespielt und einfach drauf losgezockt, durfte mir alle 3 Sekunden anhören WAS MACHST DU DENN DA, GEH DA UND DA HIN. Ich glaube MOBA-Spieler sind eine besondere Form von Gamern. Oder Autisten. Oder was auch immer.


 

Jeder sieht das anders.
Für mich sind Games einfach mehr (sonst hät ich wohl nicht 2 Jahre lang Gamedevelopement studiert ).
Und mit den meisten Leuten mit denen ich Online verkehre, verkehre ich nun mal auch Offline.
Und genau darum ist es mir auch wichtig. Ok, "Verpflichtung" ist ein großes Wort, Höflichkeit trifft es besser.
Schließlich haust du auch nicht einfach mitten im Satz ab wenn du dich mit jemanden Unterhältst nur weil dir eingefallen ist das du ein bisschen doof geplant hast...
Und DotA2 ist auch ein schlechtes Beispiel, da diese Community extrem Einsteigerunfreundlich ist, da hast du recht.
Ich kann mich immer nur wiederholen, MOBA-Games dauern nun mal etwas länger, und erfordern ein gewisses Taktisches denken das man sich nun mal erst mit der Zeit angewohnt (auf das Spiel bezogen! Ich will hier keinen als Dumm darstellen bevor das einer denkt.) Und wenn du plötzlich einer weniger bist, dann juckt dich das, dass kannst du mir glauben. Denn mit 4 vs 5 sind 90% der Spiele verloren. Und der drang zu gewinnen steckt doch glaub ich in jedem von uns.
Wenn das einmal passiert, dann ist das eben so. Schwamm drüber. Aber wenn jeder so denken würde wie du wäre es extrem frustrierend.
LoL macht das mit seinem Level-System ganz gut da du dadurch mit Leuten auf deinem Niveau spielst ("Newbie-basher" gibt es immer wieder, Deppen die oben nix reissen und halt Neulinge umhauen)


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon ziemlich arm. "Verpflichtungen am Rechner", um Himmels Willen, das ist nur ein Spiel.


Ähm, ja und?

Das sind immerhin alles _Menschen_, mit denen man spielt. Die ggfalls sogar Minuspunkte bekommen, wenn sie verlieren, weil du gerade keinen Bock mehr hast oder was-weiß-ich. Ist dasselbe, als ob du im Fußballverein mitten im Spiel den Platz verlassen würdest.



> Ich bin ja selbst begeisterter Zocker und verbringe den Großteil meiner Freizeit damit, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Wenn ich solche "taktischen" Spiele mit anderen zocke und da ist einer afk, dann juckt es uns auch nicht. Dann wird halt versucht, die Schwachstelle kurzzeitig auszugleichen.


Nun, es gibt aber eben auch Spiele, bei denen der Verlust eines Spielers (womöglich auch noch infight) nicht einfach so ausgeglichen werden kann. zB:
- in einem MMO der Tank, der Prügel vom Boss bezieht, die Nicht-Tanks nicht überleben würden.
- in einem Strategiespiel 2vs2 einer der Spieler



> Einmal habe ich Dota2 versucht, irgendeinen Charakter genommen und bin nem Random-Spiel beigetreten. Habe einen Juggernaut gespielt und einfach drauf losgezockt, durfte mir alle 3 Sekunden anhören WAS MACHST DU DENN DA, GEH DA UND DA HIN. Ich glaube MOBA-Spieler sind eine besondere Form von Gamern. Oder Autisten. Oder was auch immer.


 Stell dir im Gegenzug mal einen Fußballspieler vor, der keine Ahnung vom Fußballspielen hat, aber in einem offiziellen Spiel auf dem Platz steht.

Der bekommt natürlich genauso mehr oder weniger hilfreiche Hinweise.

Natürlich sollte in Spielen mit einer größeren Spieltiefe als "Da Gegner - mach tot" auch ein entsprechendes SP Tutorial vorhanden sein - aber das Leben ist ja kein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Odyn (14. Dezember 2012)

Für alle die es interessiert:

Frontal21 hat ein Statement abgegeben auf ihrer Facebookseite.

https://www.facebook.com/Frontal21

Lesen und genießen


----------



## Wamboland (14. Dezember 2012)

Wow ... wie ... unzureichend.


----------

